# bad popcorn!



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so popcorn got a relly big new tank from my nana so i got the tank all set up and my dad thought he might want friends so we went to the pet store and they had some girl bettas whith a boy one and they said they can be toghter if we got more then one so we got 3 girls and they give us one for free and put them in the tank and then i put popcorn in with them and he is chaseing them around the tank like crazy anything i can do to get him to stop?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Female and male bettas should not be housed together. Splendens only come together to spawn, and so there is a lot of risk in leaving males and females together. There is the very real chance of one or more fish being injured or killed. 

You really need to think about taking the females back or making proper accommodations for them without Popcorn being in there.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

how big is the tank? you cant keep any males with females in a single tank without dividers. your male will continue to chase the females until you put him into a seperate tank. a female sorority usually needs 4-5 females in a tank thats atleast 10g with lots of cover. 

the pet stores often have false info and arent properly trained to give advice most tof the time. i suggest you take the male betta out of the tank with the females immediately.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

he stoped chaseing them and they look paceful now lol


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and i think the tank is my be 20gal


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You need to separate them or you are going to end up with one or more dead bettas.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Although its looks peaceful now that can change in a second, you need to remove him !


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

NEVER PUT MALES AND FEMALES TOGETHER. You have a 20g tank so you can split the tank in the middle. you will need 3 dividers. One divider for the middle of the 20g to make it 2 10 gallon tanks. Then on one side divide the tank again to make it 2 5 gallon tanks and one whole 10 gallon. Put one male in each 5 gallon tank and put your females in the 10g portion. Decor to your liking and gravel but that is how you should divide it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Bettas are extremely unpredictable and at times can be extremely violent. 

I have had females gang up and kill/seriously maim males before, even a male that had been living peacefully within a sorority for over a year. 

It is your responsibility as a fish owner, to provide your bettas with the best possible environment and care. Housing males and females together is dicey and not the best practice in my opinion. I used to be okay with it until I saw what a small number of females can do to a male betta. It is not pretty and it is never an easy death.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

they are all staying away from each other and i cant take the girls back in the pet store they had 20 girls whith 1 boy and they where fine


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You know.. I'll just be blunt... Think it's time.. You're the same one who posted TONS of threads about your fish getting sick, never followed up.. posted more.. Threads full of miskeeping fish which lead to illness..

If you care about your fish, you will start listening to people who give you advice and try to help you instead of ignoring it. Personally, I'm starting to get upset and frustrated for your fish because I keep reading threads about your fish neglect and refusing to make changes you need to keep them happy and healthy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Callistra, it does not surprise me to hear that. I had a lot of reservations based on the first post of this thread. 

I am only hoping you succeed Popcorndeer, because it is your bettas who are going to suffer if everything goes awry.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

fine ill go get rid of my bettas


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think it's a good idea to put bettas together without a separator. It's best to remove them now or it will get nasty. :shake: Unless you want dead bettas.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Not to deviate from the topic at hand, but I'm pretty sure you guys are being trolled.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Even if they are separated ny a divider, I still dont think it is a good idea. Females release hormones in the water, and the male could become stressed. My petstore accepts returnes within 14 days of the purchase. Im sure yours does something similar. Check their website, or go back to the store and ask. Also,even if he is ignoring them now, he could turn and be very aggresive at any moment. Also, just 2 female bettas is not enough. The 2 more dominant ones can gang up on the less dominant one and attack. With all this said, you need to find a solution or you will end up with some dead and stressed out fish.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

your not allowld to take fish back to the pet stores around here


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you get your fish from petsmart or petco?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't say sell them! What you can do is put them in a big container and that will be their home until you buy a tank for them.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

we dont have petcos or pet smart any where around here


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

quietlythundering said:


> Not to deviate from the topic at hand, but I'm pretty sure you guys are being trolled.


Even a fish forum isn't safe from trolls, lol.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

What are trolls?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

2 people told me to get rid of them or take them back (which you cant around here)


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> What are trolls?


Trolls are essentially liars bent on causing a muck. Acting purposefully ignorant, saying outlandish things to rile people up, etc,. I don't know that we're being trolled now. But it is concerning either way.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You need to separate them. Males must be alone, females can be in groups of 4 or more. You can separate them in a temporary fix with dividers in the tank to keep them from attacking each other. Or there's the option of getting smaller tanks for the boys and letting the girls have the big tank.

Just because the store you got them in had them together, doesnt mean the store knows anything about them. They buy living animals and sell them for money. Betta are traditionally called siamese fighting fish for a reason - and it's not just because they've been used to fight each other, but because they are highly territorial fish.

You should always research the fish you own, and any fish you may consider adding to your tanks.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Every single pet store/fish store I have ever been to in my 18 years of living have allowed returns or will accept fish back if you need to give them up. I also don't believe you don't have any Petcos or Petsmarts relatively near you. We have THREE Petsmarts nearby, a LFS, and TWO Petcos. And I live in an incredibly small down that isn't even marked on the map.

If you can't bring them back or give them to a fish store, ask your friends if they could take one, or see if your parents would post a craigslist ad for them. Give them away for free, if you have to.

I know from experience not to listen to most Petsmart employees that say what housings you should put certain fish in. These are the people that often say a .5 gallon cube is an appropriate living space for a betta. When my sister got her first betta fish, they recommended a 1 gallon tank with a divider and offered another fish, and said heaters weren't necessary. I'm just saying not to always listen to what they say, and listen to those on this site instead. The people on this site have had bettas for years and actually know what they're talking about.

Either get dividers or rehome them, or they will kill each other.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i live in nova scotia no Petco no petsmart


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

we dont have much here


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

*Do you want Popcorn to get injured?* If not, he needs to be removed from the tank. Ask your Nana or parents to get you a separate 5 gallon tank for Popcorn. 

If the three females are in a 20 gallon tank, buy two more females, and add them to the same tank. Make sure there are LOTS of hiding places. There should be lots of plants, and lots of caves. Here is more information about how to keep females together in a tank: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29402


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Females and Males should be put together only for breeding purposes. Popcorn and the girls may or will get hurt. Separate them immediately. Unless you want dead bettas, then put Popcorn in his own tank. Make sure the girls have plenty of plants and hiding areas.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Trolls are essentially liars bent on causing a muck. Acting purposefully ignorant, saying outlandish things to rile people up, etc,. I don't know that we're being trolled now. But it is concerning either way.


True. The only real way to tell is if the person comes out and says that they are, but the mark of a good troll is to never admit it. Of course the possibility that there is a tankful of unpredictable bettas in the hands of an irresponsible owner is terrible and disconcerting, but thus so far, it appears that the most well-known and golden rule of betta keeping has eluded this user (dare I say, feigned ignorance?), in addition, most everyone's advice is falling on deaf ears (purposefully?); also, it has been noted that this is a fairly new user, though apparently, a person who has established a history of such actions in a consistent and irritating manner. Thusly, I cry troll. You all are such a wonderful community, that I feel as though your time is best spent helping people who 1) Will listen, 2) Heed your advice, and 3) Follow up; and this person, in my opinion, is wasting your time.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> so popcorn got a relly big new tank from my nana so i got the tank all set up and my dad thought he might want friends so we went to the pet store and they had some girl bettas whith a boy one and they said they can be toghter if we got more then one so we got 3 girls and they give us one for free and put them in the tank and then i put popcorn in with them and he is chaseing them around the tank like crazy anything i can do to get him to stop?



The best thing for you to do, is get your parents to research betta's, that way they can help you and understand better. Secondly, you should get a divider and divide a 5 gallon spot for the male to be in away from the girls, because they WILL fight and they WILL kill each other. They may have stopped, but only because they are tired. Once they regain energy, it will become a free for all.

Once you divide your tank, you can add 2-3 more girls, as long as you have plenty of hiding spaces. But NOT in Popcorn's part.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

quietlythundering said:


> True. The only real way to tell is if the person comes out and says that they are, but the mark of a good troll is to never admit it. Of course the possibility that there is a tankful of unpredictable bettas in the hands of an irresponsible owner is terrible and disconcerting, but thus so far, it appears that the most well-known and golden rule of betta keeping has eluded this user (dare I say, feigned ignorance?), in addition, most everyone's advice is falling on deaf ears (purposefully?); also, it has been noted that this is a fairly new user, though apparently, a person who has established a history of such actions in a consistent and irritating manner. Thusly, I cry troll. You all are such a wonderful community, that I feel as though your time is best spent helping people who 1) Will listen, 2) Heed your advice, and 3) Follow up; and this person, in my opinion, is wasting your time.


Oh, I didn't intend to imply you were lying. I just wasn't sure. (Although continuing on and the tantrum about returning them leads me to believe that it might be.) ^^;;


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i have had betta fish for 5 years


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay for sure a troll now. Betta's don't live 5 years in the conditions of this OP


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

not the same betta fish


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Oh, I didn't intend to imply you were lying. I just wasn't sure. (Although continuing on and the tantrum about returning them leads me to believe that it might be.) ^^;;


I know. But I felt that if I was to make a claim, then I should attempt to justify it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Not to sound mean, Popcorndeer, but why ask for advice if you're not going to follow it?

I know some people on here house males and females together, but they have the necessary experience with bettas that is required to make this work. Especially when there's more than one instance (including my own situation at home) of all girls not working out, and one of the fish becoming injured/killed.

Popcorn would be much safer in his previous tank until he's upgraded, or your ladies are rehomed. 5 years with numerous bettas isn't enough experience, in my opinion. I've had bettas for about 8 years now, and I'm finally feeling experienced enough to make a sorority.

So again, I would reconsider why you're asking for help if you're not going to accept the help that is given. And if this is what every post is going to be, then you should reconsider why you even bother making a post about an issue.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Not to sound mean, Popcorndeer, but why ask for advice if you're not going to follow it?
> 
> I know some people on here house males and females together, but they have the necessary experience with bettas that is required to make this work. Especially when there's more than one instance (including my own situation at home) of all girls not working out, and one of the fish becoming injured/killed.
> 
> ...


After reading this entire thread I have to say :welldone: to the above!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This guy is obviously a troll. May I remind you they the is the same person who promised to draw our bettas over a month ago and still has not posted them,even though he has done them all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Popcorn, is there any way you can get the females separated from Popcorn? Putting females together doesn't always work, either. Sororities can be tricky
Guys, I think it's been stated about a half a dozen times that males and females shouldn't be together except for breeding purposes so I'm sure Popcorndeer gets that. Please refrain from calling her a troll. She's just a kid who needs help with her fish. I understand that everyone is concerned about Popcorndeer's fish and I know you want to help but please do it nicely. Popcorndeer, these guys are very concerned about your fish and are just trying to help.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with dramaqueen. I have only been a betta owner for going on 4 months now and I have a mini sorority in a 10 gallon (3 females exactly). I made the mistake of doing a sorority of 5 in a 10g and 2 females started ganging up on the other 3 females. One female became so badly injured that she lost her anal, dorsal, and tail fins. I had to put her in an emergency 1.5g tank. Long story short, I did the trial and fixed the error. You gotta learn from your mistakes and I did. I now have my 2 veiltails in the 10g with the was injured now completely healed female and my other 2 nipping females are in their own tanks and separated. I figured out what to do. However, 5 years from now I will know more than I do now about bettas. I'm not calling you a troll because I think people calling others trolls are trolls themselves. I have never been called a troll the entire time I've been a betta mommy. I take every piece of advice I can get which I have many people I will listen to for advice on this site and a few others. I appreciate any advice I can get. I don't agree on waiting 8 years to do a sorority though. You gotta do trial and error if you don't then you will NEVER learn what works best for you and the bettas you are mommy/daddy to.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i alrady toke the girls out


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

That is good popcorndeer. Don't listen to the people who are calling you trolls. Just ignore them and only pay attention to the people who actually give you advice on your situation not the ones who are just trying to be a pain. I don't know everything. I am even skiddish on trying to spawn which won't happen for at least 8 months from now for moving purposes.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

umm popcorn has a long line on him i think its from stress will it go away?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

pictures will help us diagnose the problem. can you take a picture of him and post it on here for us to see?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

it happen today and now its 1 in the moning lol so i cant take a pic of him i will look on google to see if i can find one that looks like it


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

it would be better to take a picture of him in his tank. don't use a google photo. we always use pictures we take of our bettas. it can wait til daylight.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok because i cant find i thing on there any way! lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pop, everyone means well... no one is going to say..."well that's ok then, keep them together"... because we've all read/heard/ experienced the terrible things that can happen when two bettas are placed together.
you can put the male in a breeders net in the tank. If they do happen to spawn one day, and you are not there, the male is capable of chasing down and killing the weakened female because he sees her as a threat to the spawn.

Either way, if you really don't want to take the advice of the forum... nothing we can do about it unfortunately.
*shrug*


*edit*
glad to see you've taken him out. probably saved you a lot of headache further down the road. keep up the good work.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

popcorndeer said:


> i alrady toke the girls out


Did you take Popcorn out of the 20 gallon? or "the girls" out of the 20 gallon? And if you took the girls out.... where did you put them? 
Where are the girls now? and Where is Popcorn?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

well i toke the gravle out of popcorns old tank and washed it out i thought the girls wouldnt fit but they have lots of room and i put a plant in there popcorns in the big tank because i cant find my net and he dosnt like cups (i toke the girls out with cups because theyed swim right into the cup)

iam going to the pet store (mayby) so what are some thing and can get for popcorn and the girls if i go?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

If I were you...? I would get a NET for one. 2... a divider for a 20 gallon tank. 
I would put in the divider at the 1/3 or 1/4 of the tank. I would put Popcorn on the SMALL side of the tank... and the Girls on the LARGE side of the tank. 
Now that you have a larger tank... with a filter? you also need a heater if you don't have one already. Betta like warmer temps... 78 + . 

Also you should have a water testing kit. API makes a great one. You now have the ability to cycle your tank and do weekly water changes and this will be much more stable. However it will take 6-8 weeks to cycle the new tank and testing your water for Ammonia, NitrIte and NitrAte will help you thru this. If you get any high readings do a 30% water change to get the numbers down. Good luck.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay. Whew this is a busy thread. I'll try to help, but you may or may not like my answers.

I believe I read that your other male betta died. I'm sorry for your loss. I missed how this happened, but we're going to try and prevent this from happening again.

You really can't put a male and females together. When I ordered my fish from Thailand, I had two initial females, and four females coming to me (from Thailand). Two of them turned out to be male, so I ended up with four females. Four females is the minimum for a sorority. If you do not have four females, then you should purchase more. The more females that you have, the less aggression there will be. This is because there are more girls around and they have more to watch out for. However, you have to watch out for girls ganging up on each other as well. This can happen and it can get really violent and ugly very quickly. Girl bettas are just as territorial as males, even if they don't show it as obviously. My suggestion would be to purchase as much tank decor as possible. Things with holes that the girls can fit into and as many soft silk plants as possible. My person opinion is that the females should be in the 20 gallon and that popcorn should be in the smaller tank. I would also buy Prime and a quick start conditioner so cycling your new tank will be easier for you.

I really do think that this would work best. I only say it from experience. I have all of my males in smaller tanks than my 20 gallon, which belongs to my sorority. You want to make as many caves and plants for them to swim through as possible. There shouldn't be any dead ends (that means no caves with only one hole). The point in this is so that when a girl is chasing another girl, the girl being chased can run away from the first girl's line of sight. This will distract the first girl enough to make her quit chasing. I watch my girls do it ALL THE TIME. As long as they can block the first girl's view, they'll be okay. There need to be spots like this all over the tank. So, in a 20 gallon, I would get five girls. If you have three, you need two more. This will be easier on you. 

If you don't feel as if you can properly handle a sorority, I know that pet stores will tank pets back for free. I had to give a pet store my cichlid back for free, because it was the best thing that I could do for him. I did not have room to take care of him properly, nor did I know anyone who could take care of him. At least by giving him back for free, I gave him a chance at getting another home with someone who could take care of him, because I obviously could not.

I hope this helps. As far as the troll thing goes, please forgive me for saying this, but I can see where people would see this. It does sometimes feel as if you're trolling. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt, but it does seem fishy (no pun intended) that your name is popcorndeer, in your description you say you like alligators and deers, and your avatar is of an alligator eating a deer. I'm not saying that I think you're trolling us. I'm just trying to help you see where other people can see this. I hope that this is enough information to help you out. 

If you can get some Indian Almond Leaves, Indian Almond Leaf Extract, or even Blackwater Extract, this should ease some tension. Stress coat will do the same thing in this case.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the alligators are not eating anything.......


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Where are the girls now? Are they all in the 0.5 gallon tank that Popcorn used to be in? 

0.5 gallons is too small for one fish. Please do not try to keep all the girls in there. They will get sick VERY quickly.

What happened to your other betta, Gator?

Here's what I think you should get:

5 gallon tank for Popcorn
heaters for both tanks
API master test kit for freshwater
filter for the big tank... 
maybe a filter for the new five gallon tank
water conditioner that removes/neutralizes chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals.
lots of silk plants and hiding places (caves, decorations, etc).


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> the alligators are not eating anything.......


I swear it was. Well, anyways. It was just a benefit of the doubt. I'm not saying you're a troll. I'm not saying they're right. I'm just trying to help. :/


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

idont know what happend to gator i woke up and looked over at his tank and he was laying there at the bottom of the tank

a few minutes later i went in to see and see if he was still there and his face was coverd in white fluffy stuff his eyes where white he turnd a lighter color and his fins where all riped up any one know what happend to him?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

well, let's stay on topic with your live bettas for now and then we'll figure out the mystery of your deceased one. 

When are you going to the store?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i might go today


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you know what you're going to get yet?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

It's difficult to know what killed him. It may been a bacterial infection like columnaris. The best way to avoid something like that is to keep all of the fish in warm, clean water, and give them lots of swimming room so they aren't crowded together. 

Did you see my post below? I listed things to get at the store. Where are the girls now? Are they all in Popcorn's old 0.5 gallon tank?



LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Where are the girls now? Are they all in the 0.5 gallon tank that Popcorn used to be in?
> 
> 0.5 gallons is too small for one fish. Please do not try to keep all the girls in there. They will get sick VERY quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

1. some more blood worms
2. some big plants
3. a little bridge
4. caves


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MattsBettas said:


> This guy is obviously a troll. May I remind you they the is the same person who promised to draw our bettas over a month ago and still has not posted them,even though he has done them all.


I don't think this is a troll, I think it is yet another member who is 10 years old or under passing themselves off as older in order to register here. 

Popcorn is also not the first to offer fish drawings only to lose interest and not follow through. They are just kids!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

oh the filters in this pet store are $39.00


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright. Also, as LBF was asking, what size of tank are your girls in right now? Same as popcorn?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

As long as you keep up on your water changes (it'll be more since you don't have a filter) you won't need one until your parents can afford it. The sooner the better, though. It'll be work. What pet doesn't require work, though?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

registereduser said:


> I don't think this is a troll, I think it is yet another member who is 10 years old or under passing themselves off as older in order to register here.
> 
> Popcorn is also not the first to offer fish drawings only to lose interest and not follow through. They are just kids!


iam not 10 years old


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Popcorn, are you planning on dividing the tank or getting another tank for the fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i might just get another tank if i can find one thats not to much money


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, I would take the money for caves and bloodworms and put it to a new tank and heater, it's much more important for the fish to have a safe place to live, right? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

popcorndeer said:


> iam not 10 years old


It doesn't matter, they allow all ages here.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok so i will get a tank insted of blood warms and hideing places


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

5 gallons should be good for just Popcorn, and the girls would be better in the bigger tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i might get the girls that big tank i found it looks likepopcorns tank but its blue and way biger and it looks like it would be only $17.00

popcorns allredy made his home in the big tank and hes starting his bubble nest and he dosnt like when you take them apart


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's really important to find the size of the tank, even if it looks big to you, it might not be big enough. Can you find it online?
Popcorn can always build a new nest, in the wild I'm sure their nests get ruined all the time, they just move on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Trolls are essentially liars bent on causing a muck. Acting purposefully ignorant, saying outlandish things to rile people up, etc,. I don't know that we're being trolled now. But it is concerning either way.


Oh. How are we getting trolled?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Any time someone comes on here and has the problems with their fish that Popcorn is having they get called a troll... whether they really are or not.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

They were calling Popcorn a troll because of the obvious denial/acknowledgment of any information that was being given for the first 4-5 pages. It seemed like Popcorn was ignoring any advice given, and trying to "defend" with irrelevant information. Which is a basic tactic of a real troll on the internet. I was on the fence about it, but it did seem a bit absurd that after 4 pages they weren't heeding advice.

At least they've separated Popcorn now and are working in the right direction.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> i might get the girls that big tank i found it looks likepopcorns tank but its blue and way biger and it looks like it would be only $17.00
> 
> popcorns allredy made his home in the big tank and hes starting his bubble nest and he dosnt like when you take them apart


I know this may sound silly, but fish can be pretty vicious with each other. They're a lot like dogs. You can't make them get along. We can teach them tricks and they can be cute when they react with us, but it's a whole different story when it comes to interspecies interaction. This is why keeping a sorority is so difficult, but more importantly, why having a larger tank is more important. Just like when dogs fight, once girl bettas start fighting from being in too small of a tank, it's hard to break up. If you do break it up, there are usually pretty bad wounds or even a death.

A bubble nest doesn't mean that popcorn is happy. It may make you happy to see, but it's just an instinctive thing. Two of my males are super happy where they are, but they refuse to make nests. Mainly because it keeps getting destroyed. If he wiggles when he sees you, this is a better sign of his happiness.

I can assure you that your money will be better spend on a new, 2-5 gallon for popcorn and giving your existing 20 gallon to your sorority. The cheaper price of the smaller tank will also allow you to buy better equipment for all of the fish. In the end, everyone should be the happiest that they can be.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

registereduser said:


> It doesn't matter, they allow all ages here.


I'm 10 but they only allow 13 and older. Look at the Bettafish.com Rules.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the tank is 9.5gal i think


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Perry the platypus said:


> I'm 10 but they only allow 13 and older. Look at the Bettafish.com Rules.


I compliment you on your spelling and punctuation.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> I'm 10 but they only allow 13 and older. Look at the Bettafish.com Rules.


May I say your spelling and punctuation are great for being 10. However, your name "Perry The Platypus" says it all on how old you are. My boyfriend's 14 year old watches and loves Phineas and Ferb. I have a daughter 8 years younger than you. I didn't know there was an age limit on bettafish.com but glad to know.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

txbettaowner said:


> I didn't know there was an age limit on bettafish.com but glad to know.


Well, there is, and there isn't. :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alrighty now, I'll ask everyone to get back on topic. ;-)

9.5 gallons would be fine for the females, popcorn. Do you know the model of the tank?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Alrighty now, I'll ask everyone to get back on topic. ;-)


Yes, Olympia the Superior Moderator. lol I will do as you command ;-)


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

well the tank is gust a glass tank like the one popcorn is in


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you mean that you're going to get a smaller glass tank, like the 20 gallon new one that you just got? 

Or are you going to get a larger version of his old tank:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

like the 20gal


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

not popcorns old one my new tank


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, that's good! Can you get heaters for the two tanks, also?

Bettas like warm water. Around 79 Fahrenheit (26 Celsius) is a really good temperature for them. Our houses are often cooler than this. So usually, we need to put heaters in the tanks to keep them warm.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

www.petmountain.com has great heaters for cheap prices.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

txbettaowner said:


> Yes, Olympia the Superior Moderator. lol I will do as you command ;-)


That's "super" not superior. Lol


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

txbettaowner said:


> May I say your spelling and punctuation are great for being 10. However, your name "Perry The Platypus" says it all on how old you are. My boyfriend's 14 year old watches and loves Phineas and Ferb. I have a daughter 8 years younger than you. I didn't know there was an age limit on bettafish.com but glad to know.


My 59 year old father loves Phineas and Ferb lol. He discovered it on our disney trip when my nephew flipped it on. 

Anyway, popcorn I don't know how old you are, if you are just a troll, or if there is something more going on here, but please take the advice from these good people!!!!

If you have trouble understanding our posts, just go real slow and think about it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

_*Guys, can we please stay on track here, as Olympia requested? Popcorndeer has asked for advice so that she can give her Bettas a good home.... Let's not hijack her thread, please.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

*Popcorndeer* - Can you ask your parents if they prefer to get *heaters* for the tanks at the petstore, or online (see the link that txbettaowner posted)? 

Tell them that Bettas like warm water. Around 79 Fahrenheit (26 Celsius) is a really good temperature for them. Since our houses are often cooler than this, we need to put heaters in the tanks to keep the fish warm. 

Also, do you add water conditioner every time you change the water in Popcorn's tank? It's important to use conditioner, as it makes the water safe for fish. *Prime Water Conditioner *is excellent, and you only use a tiny amount each time, so a bottle will last a really long time.

When are you going to the petstore?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

The link again is: www.petmountain.com

The heaters I am using for my 2g and my 1.5g are: http://www.petmountain.com/product/...im-heater-for-micro-tanks-mini-aquariums.html


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

the water is 75 in the big tank


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK. Is there a heater in the big tank? 

Did you add Water Conditioner to the water?

It's important to use conditioner, as it makes the water safe for fish. *Prime Water Conditioner *is excellent, and you only use a tiny amount each time, so a bottle will last a really long time.

Where are the girls now? Are they in Popcorn's old 0.5 gallon tank? Or do they have a larger tank now? How are they doing?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Oh, I didn't intend to imply you were lying. I just wasn't sure. (Although continuing on and the tantrum about returning them leads me to believe that it might be.) ^^;;


Am I a troll?


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> Am I a troll?


No no no. Not at all, Perry.
C:

Popcorn: Great to see what you're getting your buddies set up with!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Whew! Have you separated them, Popcorn?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

girls : there in the little one but my dad went out to get a tank thing so the girls can go in the big tank they seam a little stressed because i just cleand there tank and one jumped out of her cup

popcorn: his colors went a little dark what does that mean? and he seams to be doing fine

and there are no heaters in the tank and i do put water stuff in


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Popcorn did separate them, Perry.


The girls are probably stressed because of the small container; when they get in the big tank they'll slowly relax.

He may be relaxing, not being in a heightened state because of the girls is probably doing him some good.

I would advise heaters, as soon as you can. It'll help your Betta Buddies thrive! 
C:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

oh no he coludent find one


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

He?


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Your dad couldn't find a tank? Oh no. 
D:

I think probably the girls need to go into the 20 and Popcorn goes to the "downgrade" until a proper tank can be found for him.

*Not Perry. My bad. lol.*


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no not a tank i thing to put in the middle of the big tank


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, the divider. Have you looked online? Sometimes the Do it Yourself ones work better anyhow.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok 

i just wanted to ask if any of thes are not safe for bettas: 

Calcium Sulfate, Fish Meal, Wheat Flour, Squid Meal, Soybean Meal, Krill Meal, Fish Oil naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Shrimp Meal, Dehydrated Beets, Lecithin, Garlic Powder, Iron Oxide, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (stabilized Vitamin C), Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Beta Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Potassium Iodate, Astaxanthin, Canthaxanthin, Propionic Acid (a natural preservative), Rosemary Extract.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

hi


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm not good at identifying ingredients for foods. I think Wheat is bad? But someone else will probably be able to give you a more in-depth analysis.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i was going to buy something but i didnt know if it was safe for bettas


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

What was it called? Maybe we can look it up and see.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

Betta Banquet 7 Day Time Release Feeding Block


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Generally speaking those aren't very good at releasing pellets when they need to. I've heard of them only dropping 2 pellets in a 3 day period before.
D:


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

bye iam off to go do some art of my fish


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so i just went to my room and found that popcorns eyes are red what rong?


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Could you take a picture?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Betta Banquet 7 Day Time Release Feeding Block is NOT good. I tried using it when I got my first Betta. It made the water bad, and he got sick from being in the bad water.

Can you get either of these? They are good foods for Bettas:

New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets
Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets

What color are Popcorn's eyes normally?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i go away to P.E.I alot and i dont know what i clould for feeding


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Do your parents go, too? What about your Nana? Maybe one of them could feed the fish while you're away.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

we all go no one would be here to feed them my other nana is far away i clould give them to her well where gone she had bettas and bred fish so they would be ok but she has cat but i do too ill just get some of thos petco betta things


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I think I missed it, how long is P.E.I?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

it takes us 3 hours to get there and we stay like about a week

popcorn gets relly mad when you dont feed him and leave him in a dark room for a day


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have a friend that wouldn't mind taking care of him for you? Maybe a classmate?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you're only gone a week, you could just leave him on his own without being fed. He'd be a little hungry but he'd be ok. Also, if he's not being fed then the water will stay a little cleaner. If I was leaving for just a week then that's the route I'd go. I went to Texas for 10 days a couple years ago and my fish were fed about 3 times that whole time and were fine.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i know who will take care of them!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and popcorns eyes are black but there back to the color black there not red anymore!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome!! How are the girls doing?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

there doning good popcorn likes to show off tho lol 

one of my girls had all red fins and now she has one blue fin


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

do you have any pictures of them? you know we all like to drool over pictures.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yah i will go and take pic of them


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Wooo! I'm getting ready to go to class, but I look forward to seeing them all when I get back! ^_^


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok iam home sick


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures of them.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

here is a pic of gator well your waiting!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

You just posted in the classifieds about buying an HMPK for 30 dollars. Rather than throw another fish into the mix, why not make sure you have everything you need for the ones you have?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You dont know how your going to manage being away for a week at times and who will take care of the fish you do have and now you want another one ? You dont have heaters in your tank but you want another Betta ? You should worry about taking proper care of the fish you do have instead of thinking of buying another one.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yah we just got some money yaa!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and i just found that we have a petsmart by here so where going to get all that stuff


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

What are you going to get?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

some heaters a tank (maybe) some more blood worms and plants for the girls 


popcorn is haveing a nap lol


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Getting more fish at this time would be horribly irresponsible when you are still struggling to figure out how to care for the fish you already have. I am in awe of this thread, and disgusted by this op's behavior. Whether a child or not, I am dumbfounded by this all.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Super good news about the PetSmart being near you! Hope you can get all of those things!

I would advise to not getting another betta. Sometimes it's just better to love the ones that we have with all of out hearts, be sure we can do that, and then MAYBE get more. Besides, don't forget that you actually need an extra tank on hand incase something goes wrong. This is why we have quarantine tanks.


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I would agree with everyone else here who has replied to you and say that you really should not be getting another fish, popcorndeer. You want to give your little Popcorn the best life possible right?  You should take all these wonderful people's advice regarding his care and practice caring for one fish before you buy another! Caring for an animal for a beginner really does come down to trial and error, and you should never take on more than you can chew. Taking care of him and your girls will be hard enough, believe me! It took me nearly a year of betta care to finally get more fish, because I would constantly research and tackle new challenges in their care. Do be mindful that these are living creatures who deserve good loving care, and if you're not prepared, you might not give them all the attention they need! 
I really look forward to hearing how caring for your boy and the girls goes! Please keep us updated so we can further help you


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i need help

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=131008


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Walmart has a nice tank for 5 gallon tank for 28 an a 10 gallon for 30. Both have filters an start up kits


----------



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

If this was a form on dogs or cats, Keeping them in one cage/crate, My dear you would have ASPCA all over you.

Just Saying.....


Not fair to fish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1. Treat everything, including animals, the way you want to be treated. Would you like to live your entire life in a closet?


----------

